# Just a quick little poem



## BioVariant (Aug 22, 2009)

Dark depressive figures 
shadows of poor health 
cold blooded creatures 
caring for nothing but wealth 


they do nothing for the living 
theres no remorse for the dead 
only hunting for their pockets 
material lust is all thats fed 


your determined to be different 
refusing to take blame 
yet we all long for more 
coz we are ultimately the same 


when you look into you own eyes 
see whats reflected there inside 
this is YOUR moment of truth 
the kind thats known to hide 


Dont turn in disregard 
pretending you dont hear 
as to be anything like them 
is something we all fear 


the choice to make a difference 
to do whats considered "right" 
is an unsuccessful battle 
a soul destroying fight 


So why not walk away 
go back to your warm home 
put the kettle on 
and forget about this poem


----------

